# Solo issue



## sawman1293 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I know...there's been issues. Just got a used solo. Supposedly 250 rounds thru it. I put 80 thru it today. No probs feeding. Accurate. The prob I had was when pulling the slide back with a full mag, the first cartridge jams. It did ok with 5 in the mag and with a hard, quick pull on the slide. Really aggravating. Any one else had this prob? Other than this prob, I like it! The trigger is really crisp.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Solo is a really nice looking pistol. The only thing about them that I did not like was the fact that you have to replace the recoil springs after, don't quote me on this, a thousand rounds or so. The price that has to be paid for such a small package in 9mm I guess.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I've not had any problems chambering the first round, tho' you do have to pull the slide back against a rather stiff recoil spring, on a small pistol with uncertain grasping surfaces.
Unless there is something else going on, you should be able to chamber that first round with a full slide rack.
Moon


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check and clean your mags to be sure they are not part of the problem........JJ


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Having rechecked this thread, try locking the slide back and then insert the loaded magazine and release the slide stop.
See what happens.
Moon


----------



## stevesf (Apr 15, 2012)

Shot ninety rounds through my brand new Solo CDP. It is sweet. Just follow all directions for field stripping, lubricating, and reassembly, and it should perform as well as my new one does. You must release the slide stop unimpeded to lock that first round correctly. And change a spring, use quality full power ammo? Big deal. Follow the Kimber rules and the Kimber treats you real nice. That is my opinion.


----------

